# YOUR thoughts on rear suspension feel 2019 Hightower vs. Stumpjumper 2020+



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Starting to snoop around for a new ride. I have truly liked my Hightower but next year will be year 3 of significant riding. I like the bottomless feel of the HT. The new SJs are appealing and I have two KILLER shops to buy from locally. 

Anyone totally blown away by the rear suspension feel of the SJ?

Thanks.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the 2021 carbon Stumpjumper. I'm amazed at how well it rides. I've set PR's everywhere I ride on the ups and it's composed, predictable and as plush as the FSR rear end of the bike it replaced on the downs. 5-8 minute fire road climbs are the only time I even think about flipping the rear shock switch. It's so composed on technical climbs because you can always leave it in the open setting.

The Geo is absolutely dialed. The bike has predictable cornering traction like no bike I've ever ridden. It's so balanced and gives up nothing on the climbs. Choosing bad lines downhill is no problem as it eats up chunky stuff really well. I'm at close to 1k miles on it so far and I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nerdy (Jun 5, 2021)

I am seriously looking at upping my 2014 evo HT to a 2022 carbon SJ or Evo.

The evo still has the pivot point behind the chain stay, where as the SJ has the rigid construction + 3 bar. Have to believe that makes the SJ supper snappy.

Just wondering if the 130/140 travel may end up being a little stiff if I get a bit spicy on some of the more Agro gravity runs.


----------



## Senderdeep (Aug 26, 2021)

I've been riding a 2021 Stumpjumper Alloy this season and have been very happy. Coming from late 2000's DH bikes, this thing seems just as capable on the downs, but is incredible on the climbs. 

In comparison to my friends Instinct of the same year, the stumpy feels more plush to me (even though it has 10mm less travel).


----------

